
APL386 Unicode – An APL Font - chrispsn
https://abrudz.github.io/APL386/
======
xashor
Still hoping for someone to design a font for J with ligatures so it can match
APL's beauty for reading without making it more difficult to type, i.e.
automatically rendering /: as ⍋, |: as ⍉, |. as ⌽, etc.

~~~
specialist
Agree this is a good idea.

To clarify: it'd be cool if language's supported multiple lexemes (?) for a
single token. So -> and → (U-2192) are equivalent.

~~~
notagoodidea
Julia has this too. [https://docs.julialang.org/en/v1/manual/unicode-
input/](https://docs.julialang.org/en/v1/manual/unicode-input/) and
[https://riptutorial.com/julia-lang/example/19760/standard-
op...](https://riptutorial.com/julia-lang/example/19760/standard-operators) .

~~~
FridgeSeal
I was going to mention Julia.

Not only does it have it, it has it in (what I feel) is a really accessible
way. Seen a symbol and you don't know what it is or how to reproduce it? Enter
"?" and paste them symbol into the repl and it'll tell you what's it's called,
the shortcut to make it, what it does, and the equivalent non-symbol function
name.

------
Camillo
I don't know if it's intentional, but the clumsy character shapes, the
haphazard line weights and the "bleeding ink" effect whenever there is a curve
or a corner give it a strong "early DTP" aura. Or possibly even earlier, like
a mimeographed pamphlet in the late 1960s, when APL was new.

------
anonymfus
Kerning on Cyrillic is pretty much awful with this font. Ever on the example
string it looks like there is a space between Ь and Э, and Ш and Щ are almost
glued together.

~~~
tobyjsullivan
Isn't this a monospaced font?

~~~
anonymfus
It is, but it does not excuse it. Latin characters in it do not have such
problems.

------
29athrowaway
Sudoku solver in APL

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmT80OseAGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmT80OseAGs)

------
cogburnd02
I intend to obtain an IBM 2741 terminal and APL typeball before I start
learning how to write APL--Anyone got any leads, other than ebay?

~~~
robomartin
I used to own one. Pretty clever technology, particularly for the time.

------
pndy
There's Ę, ę present but it lacks Polish and Lithuanian (mostly, there are
other languages that use this particular letter) Ą, ą

------
jrochkind1
Is "with a fun, whimsical look, inspired by Comic Sans Serif" something
someone wanted?

~~~
fwip
When I'm in the right mood, I use Comic Code[1] for my terminal, along with a
different palette than my normal "working" environment. Even if it's just
placebo, it helps me shake up my thinking a bit.

[1] [https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/tabular-type-foundry/comic-
cod...](https://www.myfonts.com/fonts/tabular-type-foundry/comic-code)

~~~
cttet
I actually use it for real work. It fixed a lot of problems for Comic Sans and
is surprisingly comfortable to read.

------
AceJohnny2
It's interesting to me to see these projects as alt-history, and see them as
the dead-end technical choice that they were.

Has any programming language since then tried to use more than ASCII for its
keywords?

~~~
gnulinux
I program in Agda pretty often and community usually uses Unicode characters
for most things, so I do too.

The impl of AVL trees in stdlib: [https://github.com/agda/agda-
stdlib/blob/master/src/Data/Tre...](https://github.com/agda/agda-
stdlib/blob/master/src/Data/Tree/AVL.agda)

Some basic properties of natural numbers: [https://github.com/agda/agda-
stdlib/blob/master/src/Data/Nat...](https://github.com/agda/agda-
stdlib/blob/master/src/Data/Nat/Properties.agda)

It makes the code look absolutely gorgeous, readable and it's very easy to
type too. I use Emacs agda-mode so it just automatically replaces e.g. \r with
→ or \== with ≡ etc...

I don't use Agda for theorem proving, I make real life programs in Agda, I
compile them to Haskell and compile with GHC to executables.

~~~
ColanR
What font do you use for this? It looks weird with my defaults.

I once seriously considered trying to build something that included math
symbols in the syntax. It's pretty cool to see that I don't have to.

~~~
gnulinux
Not currently on my computer with that setup but afair I use Inconsolata.

------
beervirus
Would look right at home on a 1990 Mac.

